# Will going over by 2 points a day efect my loss? WEIGHT WATCHERS . . .



## Lydiarose

??

thanks girls xx


----------



## Faythe

I can't say for sure, but if you have an allowance and go over by 2 points a day, that's 14 points in a week you're not supposed to have......


----------



## Squidge

Probably not on the odd occasion but If you've already had your weeklies then gone over by 2pp a day and was doing it quite often, then maybe you'd end up gaining...


----------



## bump_wanted

Take two points off tomorrows allowance it'll even out that way. It wouldn't matter as a one off xx


----------



## tina_h75

apparently with the new pro points, you have to use your points each day and can't carry them over, but you do get bonus points that you can use as well. If you were exceeding all of your allowance every day then this will affect your loss.


----------

